# does any fullfillment co use bayside apparel



## dave brown (Nov 8, 2010)

Wanting to sell a tee shirt with usa made products,preferably bayside apparel do to 
the larger sizes you can get. Does anyone
know if any fullfillment co. use bayside apparel


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Any printing company can use Bayside Apparel if they are a wholesale company. I don't think there is any one particular company that use one particular brand. 

Be more specific with your inquiry..

Where are you located?

What type of fulfillment are you looking for?

things like that..


----------



## dave brown (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I am located in chicago,
I have a trade mark poker phrase and a shirt
concept completely designed. Just trying to figure out the best way to proceed in this 
venture. Checked out bigcartel, that looks very
useable if I want to fullfill orders myself. Open to ideas. Be easy on me, I am more of a poker
player trying to be a tee shirt co. I am pro USA 
made and like bayside because they have larger
sizes than other companies. Thanks for any help.
Dave Brown


----------



## dave brown (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I am located in chicago,
I have a trade mark poker phrase and a shirt
concept completely designed. Just trying to figure out the best way to proceed in this 
venture. Checked out bigcartel, that looks very
useable if I want to fullfill orders myself. Open to ideas. Be easy on me, I am more of a poker
player trying to be a tee shirt co. I am pro USA 
made and like bayside because they have larger
sizes than other companies. Thanks for any help.
Dave Brown


----------



## dave brown (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I am located in chicago,
I have a trade mark poker phrase and a shirt
concept completely designed. Just trying to figure out the best way to proceed in this 
venture. Checked out bigcartel, that looks very
useable if I want to fullfill orders myself. Open to ideas. Be easy on me, I am more of a poker
player trying to be a tee shirt co. I am pro USA 
made and like bayside because they have larger
sizes than other companies. Thanks for any help.
Dave Brown


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We're in Chicago also and may be able to help. Our print-on-demand shirt fulfillment service (drop-ship to consumer) currently has a "restricted" option for a Bayside 5100, but we might be able to work something out for you since our primary supplier stocks them. We also have a hosted web-solution not unlike BigCartel that is integrated with our direct-to-garment printing process.

Private message me if you'd like to learn more. I cannot post "sales promotional stuff" here.


----------

